# New gps



## dasuper (Sep 23, 2007)

I want to buy a simple unit without all the bells and whistles but am not sure where to start. I'm looking at the garmin etrex h and the legend. Any input would be helpfull.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Either one is a good starter--the "H" is more sensitive and won't lose signal as much as the Legend.

Ya really should look at the color units with at least a little bit of memory..............believe me, you'll be looking at maps to load within the first 2 years.

If you want a bigger unit (larger to hold, bigger bottons and larger screen--for those failing eyes, and large fingers) you might want to consider the 72's, 76's or the 60's.

What will you be mainly using it for?

Steve


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I'd go with one of the 76 series.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

72's and 76's also FLOAT.......might come in handy if you will be using them over water.

Steve


----------

